# Contract forms



## danknight163 (Nov 19, 2007)

what kind of contract forms are you using what the wording, post here as i want to upgrade my contracts but not to sure what wording or forms to use 
thank you all in advancexysport


----------



## Lefet (Feb 10, 2011)

How about posting one of your contracts to see what you're already using?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Most people either 
1) don't have much of a contract to begin with (SOTP kinda thing)
2) spent a lot of time working up the wording of their contracts
3) paid an attorney to write (or at least look over) their contracts (not the pricing...the protect your azz parts)

Most business owners will not want to share what they paid to get.
Best suggestion is to become a member of SIMA where they offer examples of those contracts.
That's how I started writing my contracts. Before I had an attorney look it over (friend who owed me a favor)
Good luck and let me know if there are any specific questions.


----------



## Lefet (Feb 10, 2011)

chevyhauler;2106859 said:


> Most people either
> 1) don't have much of a contract to begin with (SOTP kinda thing)
> 2) spent a lot of time working up the wording of their contracts
> 3) paid an attorney to write (or at least look over) their contracts (not the pricing...the protect your azz parts)
> ...


Good advice. Are you still a member of SIMA and what would you say is your most direct benefit?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Lefet;2106930 said:


> Good advice. Are you still a member of SIMA and what would you say is your most direct benefit?


Thanks, but I can't say that its an original thought. It is very similar to what I heard/read about when I was trying to do the same thing. That was when I signed on with SIMA. I was with them for about 3 years. I found that their biggest benefit to me was help with the start up process (contracts and bid writing). They were excellent for that purpose. Using their sample contracts to start with, my commercial contract is about 3.5 pages and covers me for a fair amount. Now, I just tweak as I need to for a specific customer and adjust my $$. I have a small business so I am not looking for marketing and networking and all the things that they might offer an established business. That is why I am no longer with them. I have a primary truck and a backup truck. I have a handful of guys who are willing to help with snow blowing. I have four commercial contracts and a few friend's driveways (only because they r friends) which brings me to a 6hr route. Honestly, as a carpenter, snow for me is income diversification in the winter. I don't need, or want, to have some 20 truck fleet. I will leave that to the big guys!!!


----------



## Lefet (Feb 10, 2011)

chevyhauler;2106981 said:


> Thanks, but I can't say that its an original thought. It is very similar to what I heard/read about when I was trying to do the same thing. That was when I signed on with SIMA. I was with them for about 3 years. I found that their biggest benefit to me was help with the start up process (contracts and bid writing). They were excellent for that purpose. Using their sample contracts to start with, my commercial contract is about 3.5 pages and covers me for a fair amount. Now, I just tweak as I need to for a specific customer and adjust my $$. I have a small business so I am not looking for marketing and networking and all the things that they might offer an established business. That is why I am no longer with them. I have a primary truck and a backup truck. I have a handful of guys who are willing to help with snow blowing. I have four commercial contracts and a few friend's driveways (only because they r friends) which brings me to a 6hr route. Honestly, as a carpenter, snow for me is income diversification in the winter. I don't need, or want, to have some 20 truck fleet. I will leave that to the big guys!!!


Thank you very much. Appreciate the direct and honest answers.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I don't mind sharing my contracts.
I blush at my earlier ones but after 10 years I pretty much got everything covered and then I went to a lawyer and had them looked over.
So here you go, this is what I use for a formal contract.


----------

